# im an 18 year old Christian with social phobia



## ChildOfGod (Jan 29, 2009)

and it sucks =(( i want to participate more in church but my social phobia backs me up from all the things i want to do. i only go to church with my bf and im too terrified to go alone. i only go alone on sundays because i go to 2 differnt churches, 1 big and one small, i go to the big one alone because nobody notices me there. i would love to help people and teach others about God but my social phobia does not let me do none of those things. im currently in college but i go very fearfully. im just scared of people and i dont know how to act around them. i get lost for words when its time to talk and people just look at me like if i have serious issues


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

*sigh*

I can relate to how you feel. I can't even go to church and sadly my faith isn't really there anymore :sigh


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am in the exact same boat as you, I really want to have a sunday school class of my own but I don't know how I will do that. My only advice would be try to get more involved with someone you know and then maybe you will meet people and can go by yourself and not only when your bf goes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try going to your doctor and explaining what you told us here. Start on the SSRI he will give you and ask if you can to try a drug called "Clonazepam". Also ask to be refered to a CBT therapist. A combination of CBT exposure therapy and medication is the strongest treatment available for SA 

Wish you luck!


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

Optimisticman said:


> Can I ask you a question? And I don't mean to be a jerk when I say this, but why are you on this website? If you have a boyfriend and you are christian, why are you TRULY on here? Are you on here just to help people, cause if you are I respect that. Fortunately I don't need any help. Unfortunately, I don't like god, I think he is totally lacking of a sense of humor.


I don't understand how having a bf and being a Christian means she can't be on here? Just because she's a Christian doesn't mean she has everything figured out and is better than everyone


----------



## Gordon2108 (Oct 23, 2008)

JCMiller23 said:


> I don't understand how having a bf and being a Christian means she can't be on here? Just because she's a Christian doesn't mean she has everything figured out and is better than everyone


My only guess is he is saying she could get help from her religious belief (in the form of praying I suppose) and from her boyfriend. Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

ChildOfGod said:


> and it sucks =(( i want to participate more in church but my social phobia backs me up from all the things i want to do. i only go to church with my bf and im too terrified to go alone. i only go alone on sundays because i go to 2 differnt churches, 1 big and one small, i go to the big one alone because nobody notices me there. i would love to help people and teach others about God but my social phobia does not let me do none of those things. im currently in college but i go very fearfully. im just scared of people and i dont know how to act around them. i get lost for words when its time to talk and people just look at me like if i have serious issues


The greatest assest of our faith for me is that it perfectly makes sense out of suffering..Check out a crucifix, its not a pretty picture, my main man Christ was abandoned by most of his closest friends, although he let them know before hand that he was not alone..foreseeing that they would not be with him during the brutality of the Passion...that His and Our Father would be with him. With Christ as the head of the church and we being his members, a.k.a. the body of Christ..St. Paul stated that we take up what was lacking in our suffering (Col 1:24) hehe a Catholic that qoutes the bible...The clarity there for me is that suffering holds a great deal of signifigance in the mysteriousness all seeing eyes of God which saves souls if offered up for their intentions. 
Or for my secular mainstream brethren...There was two sets of footprints in the sand..Then there was 1 set of footprints in the sand, When times get tough and **** hits the fan, God don't walk with me he carries me man"-50 cent G..g...g....GUnit. Peace be with youz-JErzy accent


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

ChildOfGod said:


> and it sucks =(( i want to participate more in church but my social phobia backs me up from all the things i want to do. i only go to church with my bf and im too terrified to go alone. i only go alone on sundays because i go to 2 differnt churches, 1 big and one small, i go to the big one alone because nobody notices me there. i would love to help people and teach others about God but my social phobia does not let me do none of those things. im currently in college but i go very fearfully. im just scared of people and i dont know how to act around them. i get lost for words when its time to talk and people just look at me like if i have serious issues


One more thing...Preach the Gospel, and use words if you have too..-St. Francis. That is a powerful message u shared with us today. Thank you!


----------



## hecknotechno (Jun 26, 2009)

THANK YOUUUU. FINALLY. Someone who feels the same way! I'm not really involved in my church either (but I want to be). I grew up going to a really crappy church, and the way the youth group and Sunday school worked there didn't really give fire to seek a deeper relationship with God..if that makes sense. We switched churches when I was in 7th grade, and it definitely is better than the other church. BUT, I'm not involved in the youth group really because no one my age is there and it's awkward to make friends with kids younger than you (and I'm a Senior in high school).

I know the feeling. Every Sunday. The congregation itself is probably intimidating, as it is for me, too. Everyone already knows everyone, and you're still trying to fit in somewhere. I'm shy and it's hard for me to talk to new people, especially with my SA harboring me.

I don't have a boyfriend, and I go with my family every week. I do it for myself really and not for anyone else. I just pray for strength.


----------



## ChildOfGod (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to make things clear, I wrote this when I was a false christian. And those two churches that I went to are false.

God has lead me to the truth (John 14:6; James 1:21; Proverbs 6:23). And I am no longer socially anxious (Isaiah 26:3; Philippians 4:6).


----------



## BreakingDawn (Dec 18, 2010)

You are a false christian 
U judge people when it clearly states in the bible
"Judge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you. Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' when there is the log in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye." Matthew 7:1-5

*Romans 2:1-3 Therefore you have no excuse, O man, every one of you who judges. For in passing judgment on another you condemn yourself, because you, the judge, practice the very same things. We know that the judgment of God rightly falls on those who practice such things. Do you suppose, O man-you who judge those who practice such things and yet do them yourself-that you will escape the judgment of God?

As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions. One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables. Let not the one who eats despise the one who abstains, and let not the one who abstains pass judgment on the one who eats, for God has welcomed him. Who are you to pass judgment on the servant of another? It is before his own master that he stands or falls. And he will be upheld, for the Lord is able to make him stand. One person esteems one day as better than another, while another esteems all days alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. ... Romans 14:1-13

please learn to read the bible... you are a false prophet and u make all christians look bad.
*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That first sentence was a bit too blunt.

There is a better way to convey that kind of statement.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

BreakingDawn said:


> You are a false christian
> U judge people when it clearly states in the bible
> "Judge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you. Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' when there is the log in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye." Matthew 7:1-5
> 
> ...


Actually, saying Christians can't judge on a whole is incorrect.(NIV) Titus 2:15 states _"These, then, are the things you should teach. Encourage and rebuke with all authority. Do not let anyone despise you_" and Ephesians 5:11 says "_Have nothing to do with the fruitless deeds of darkness, but rather expose them_." 
Christians aren't supposed to criticize and condemn in judging but to rebuke and encourage is acceptable. Even Paul had some harsh words for a certain church that was disobeying Christian teachings. Sorry for being offtrack in this topic and ChildOfGod, it's great to hear you aren't socially anxious anymore :clap


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Deleted.

Really regret posting what I did, Sorry.


----------



## ChildOfGod (Jan 29, 2009)

@ BreakingDawn

_"You are a false christian _
_U judge people"_

Matthew 7 is talking about judging unrighteously (hypocritical judgement). Jesus commands true believer's to JUDGE with righteous judgement (see John 7:24). 

The words of Romans 2 apply to you. You're judging me by telling me not to judge. 

*Therefore you are inexcusable, O man, whoever you are who judge, for in whatever you judge another you condemn yourself; for you who judge practice the same things. -Romans 2:1*

When you judge me and then tell me not to judge, you practice the very same thing that you condemn me for. 

*But we know that the judgment of God is according to truth against those who practice such things. -Romans 2:2*

So, just as Jesus warns in Matthew 7:1-2 , Paul declares,

*And do you think this, O man, you who judge those practicing such things, and doing the same, that you will escape the judgment of God? -Romans 2:3*

The judging Paul is talking about in Romans 14 has to do with matters of personal conscience before God (Romans 14:1-6, 22-23). He is not talking about Biblical doctrine. For on these same matters, eating and day observance (Romans 14:2-3, 5-6), when dealing with Biblical doctrine (teaching), Paul judges these things as very serious (see 1 Timothy 4:1-3; Galatians 4:10-11).

_"you are a false prophet"_

Slander (2 Timothy 3:3). I never even claimed to be a prophet. 

_"u make all christians look bad."_

True believer's are hated by the world (Luke﻿ 6:22; 21:17; John 15:18-19; 1 John 3:13).


----------



## BreakingDawn (Dec 18, 2010)

*um..*

why would u send a message to me to look at ur posting

I honestly really don't care what you think

I've looked up some of the verses u quoted and some of them u 'added' words to it. That's another reason why I know you're wrong. Like when you stated before God creates evil in one of the verses. Um Jesus never created evil and that wasn't in the bible. Stop adding your own words to bible verses. Stop lieing and hiding behind god's word. Also you don't judge others because nobody is perfect and neither are u. U sin just like everyone else does. Remember you aren't god. People like u make me sick and it's the reason why many people don't want to even enter a church out there. Goodbye do not message me plz. I have a life and ur not worth my time nor effort.


----------



## ChildOfGod (Jan 29, 2009)

BreakingDawn said:


> why would u send a message to me to look at ur posting
> 
> I honestly really don't care what you think
> 
> I've looked up some of the verses u quoted and some of them u 'added' words to it. That's another reason why I know you're wrong. Like when you stated before God creates evil in one of the verses. Um Jesus never created evil and that wasn't in the bible. Stop adding your own words to bible verses. Stop lieing and hiding behind god's word. Also you don't judge others because nobody is perfect and neither are u. U sin just like everyone else does. Remember you aren't god. People like u make me sick and it's the reason why many people don't want to even enter a church out there. Goodbye do not message me plz. I have a life and ur not worth my time nor effort.


_"__why would u send a message to me to look at ur posting"_

I never got a response back from you so I messaged you to see if you ever got to read my response. That's all.

_"__I've looked up some of the verses u quoted and some of them u 'added' words to it."_

Can you please show me proof of me adding words to the verses. Thank you.

_"Um Jesus never created evil and that wasn't in the bible."_

This is what the King James Bible says,
*　*
*"I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things." -Isaiah 45:7*
　
There you go, God Himself says that He creates evil. Now show me how I added to God's word. Show me how I'm lying.

_"Also you don't judge others"_

Oh yeah? So why does Jesus command believers to judge in John 7:24? I'm going to obey Jesus, not you.

_"U sin just like everyone else does."_

I don't live in sin though like worldly people do (1 John 3:9).

_"it's the reason why many people don't want to even enter a church out there."_

Well, many churches are on the broad road and preach a false gospel ( Matthew 7:13-14; Galatians 1: 8 ). The reason why many people do not want to submit to Christ is because they hate Him (John 7:7).

_"I have a life and ur not worth my time nor effort." _

Very unloving (2 Timothy 3:2-4).


----------



## cenozoic (Apr 5, 2011)

Didn't you say that you would love to help people and teach others about God? What happened to that?

I can imagine you using God's words to defend yourself, but you're not helping anyone here so far. You said you wanted to help "people", and so that is helping anyone. You didn't say you wanted to just help people with your views only... Everyone here would've tried to help you when you needed it. But you don't need us, as you won't listen to us anyhow (because you will only listen to Jesus and God). Why be here?


----------



## yomrwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you being Christian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Warning****
Uh, I have just given out two warnings in the last five minutes.
There is a lot of weird banter going on that really has nothing to do with the original post - it has turned into a debate.
Enough is enough.


----------

